# Looking for the new Bosch Dimpler



## litrimguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone come across the new Bosch Dimpler. Ive seen it reviewed and its supposed to be the best out at the moment. It is the D60498 but improved. 










Background, Im a carpenter, I do a little bit of everything, and I do have a drywall gun but I like the cordless aspect vs corded, thats just me, to each his own. 

But any help trying to track this one down would be great. Currently here in NY in Nassau I can only seem to come across the old one. Appreciate any and all help. Thanks.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks cool..........I'll watch for that.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I seen where dewalt makes one just like the one your trying to find


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

they all do the same thing, each one will claim its the best. its all depends on proper use for effectiveness.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw that review somewhere also, that said it was a better dimpler. I use a plain one, but I put it in a 3" extension. I got it years ago at a lumberyard.


----------



## litrimguy (Mar 3, 2014)

JLC did a review on it a few months back. I also do use one of the regular dimple tips and sometimes a drywall gun, but this tip is supposed to be great. Plus the magnetic ring on the tip around the bit is also supposed to help, the others dont have that.


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

I too prefer cordless but never had luck with any simpler tips.
I now have the makita 18v cordless drywall gun. It's good but on a bigger job I will still break out my trusty cord and gun.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

litrimguy said:


> Has anyone come across the new Bosch Dimpler. Ive seen it reviewed and its supposed to be the best out at the moment. It is the D60498 but improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------

